# Geforce5600 2 TFTs, gewollte Auflösung:2560*1024



## DevHB (22. September 2006)

Hi,

ich habe eine GeforceFX 5600 und möchte nicht den DualView verwenden, sondern möchte eine horizontale Steckung des Desktops erreichen, d.h. eine Auflösung von 2560*1024, die Uhr soll auf dem rechten Schirm sein (Taskleiste also über 2 Monitore).

Habe glaube ich schon die neuesten Treiber, jedoch bleibt der rechte Monitor bei der Einstellung im Standby Betrieb.

Hat da jemand ne Ahnung, woran das liegt?


Vielen Dank.


----------



## chmee (22. September 2006)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube zu wissen, dass die normalen NVidia-Treiber
das Erweitern - Taskleiste geht über zwei Screens usw. - nicht geht.
Es bleiben immer zwei getrennte Bildschirme, das sieht man schon, wenn man
ein Programm maximiert. Es bleibt auf einem Screen.
Ich glaube weiterhin, dass dieses Feature nur den QuadroKarten vorbehalten bleibt.

Kurzes Googlen brachte diese Infos: 
http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=280546

Viel Erfolg !

Übrigens, ist vielleicht Dein zweiter Bildschirm mit RGBHV-BNC angeschlossen ?
Oder ein alter Bildschirm ohne DDC ?
**EDIT** Habe gerade gesehen, dass es zwei TFTS sind, also -- Nevermind...

mfg chmee


----------



## MArc (22. September 2006)

Hi,

also bei mir funktioniert das.
Habe hier eine GeForce 4 mx.
Bin bei dem NVIDIA Control Panel bei Home auf "Anzeige",
dann auf "Anzeigekonfiguration ändern" und habe dort bei Punkt 1.
"Als ein großer horizontaler Desktop (Horizontale Bereich)"
eingestellt.

Schau doch mal bei dir welche Bild-wiederholungs-frequenz oder Auflösung du bei dem 2. Monitor eingestellt hast. Vielleicht ist die zu groß und er geht deswegen nicht an.

Gruss,
MArc


----------



## DevHB (22. September 2006)

Hi,

ich habe 2 ca. halbes Jahr alte 17Zoll TFT von LG mit max. Auflösung von 1280*1024.
Auf der Arbeit hab ich ne GFX 5700 und 2 Videoseven TFTs, dort geht das auch (mit etwas älteren Treiber von NVIDIA).
Dort stelle ich auch einfach auf Horizontal und fertig.

Habe beide TFTs auf 1280*1024 stehen, schalte auf horizontal und der rechte geht aus, der linke (primäre) ist auf 1024*768...  

Der Link hat mich auch noch nicht weitergebracht.


----------

